# India bans Islamic preacher Zakir Naik's NGO for 5 years with immediate effect



## Banglar Bir

Source Link: CLICK HERE




Controversial Islamist Preacher Zakir Naik's NGO 'Islamic Research Foundation' has been banned for five years. The government has asked the law enforcing Agencies to maintain a strict surveillance on the activities of all establishments of the organisation, sources said.

The non-profit was earlier placed under the "Prior permission category", which stopped it from receiving foreign funds without getting nod from the Central government.

Today's decision was taken by the cabinet committee on security after Mr Naik was found to deliver provocative speeches.

Police have already been filed criminal cases against Zakir Naik for allegedly inciting young men -- the action came after Bangladesh raised the issue with India following the terror attack on Dhaka's Holey Artisan Cafe last July. Bangladesh had accused him of making speeches that could have incited some of the terrorists.

During investigations, it was also found that his foundation was accepting dubious funding which is used to make Peace TV - an arm of the IRF - to air provocative programmes.

But the non-profit's registration under the Foreign Contribution Regulations Act was renewed inadvertently in September, which led to the suspension of a Joint Secretary and four other officials in the Home Ministry.

Mr Naik, who is said to be in Saudi Arabia, has refused to return to India this year.

The Islamic orator is banned in the UK and Canada for his hate speech against other religions. He is among 16 banned Islamic scholars in Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Can someone tell me why he was banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Good move. Govt need to take more such bold steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander Keen

FInally.......no more of his hate filled speeches and psuedo science.

FInally...a great move

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Commander Keen said:


> FInally.......no more of his hate filled speeches and psuedo science.
> 
> FInally...a great move


And where do u find hate in his speech ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Divergent

This guy says it like it is and isn't Afraid


----------



## The Accountant

Divergent1 said:


> This guy says it like it is and isn't Afraid


He never preach violence ... nor does he says bad words about other religions ... infact he try to convince others with refernce to there own belief system ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Fireurimagination

Page number so and so, para number so and so the government has said you got owned

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Divergent

The Accountant said:


> He never preach violence ... nor does he says bad words about other religions ... infact he try to convince others with refernce to there own belief system ...



Indeed. He's a very well read Man. People aren't ready for his kind of intellect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

I hope the Indian govt also ban RSS and bajrangdal , nice move btw

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LfcRed

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Can someone tell me why he was banned?



If i am not wrong they are under scrutiny since the attacks in Bangladesh when one of the attackers liked a video of zakir naik on Facebook. All else is just means to an end. He is an influential person who needs to be stopped by all means necessary. Indeed the biggest democracy in action under the rule of the biggest terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

LfcRed said:


> If i am not wrong they are under scrutiny since the attacks in Bangladesh when one of the attackers liked a video of zakir naik on Facebook. All else is just means to an end. He is an influential person who needs to be stopped by all means necessary. Indeed the biggest democracy in action under the rule of the biggest terrorist.


But the attacker also liked some bollywood videos. Should bollywood be banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CriticalThinker02

And this guy said he was proud to be an Indian lol

Two Nation Theory being proved again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Russell

He wants more proof of Al Qaeda and Bin Laden committing terrorism before calling them terrorist groups

He can shove his 'intellect' where the sun doesn't shine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LfcRed

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> But the attacker also liked some bollywood videos. Should bollywood be banned?



Cherry pick what matters. Indeed bollywood has some violent movies that could have been the cause of his violent behavior. But NO it has to be this muslim guy with the beard. Also his speeches are taken out of context.


----------



## -xXx-

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Can someone tell me why he was banned?



For the same reason he is banned in UK, Canada and Malaysia.


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

what is the reason of banned


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Russell said:


> He wants more proof of Al Qaeda and Bin Laden committing terrorism before calling them terrorist groups
> 
> He can shove his 'intellect' where the sun doesn't shine



Many of his statements on Osama bin ladin being a terrorist were pre 9/11, and even then he said he didn't know who OBL was as a person and he never met him but since he wasn't given any evidence of OBL being a terrorist he won't call him one, you are only taking his words out of context and misquoting him to further your own agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

Russell said:


> He wants more proof of Al Qaeda and Bin Laden committing terrorism before calling them terrorist groups
> 
> He can shove his 'intellect' where the sun doesn't shine



Imagine that there are AMERICANS that believe that 9 11 is a hoax lol.


----------



## Russell

Waqkz said:


> Many of his statements on Osama bin ladin being a terrorist were pre 9/11, and even then he said he didn't know who OBL was as a person and he never met him but since he wasn't given any evidence of OBL being a terrorist he won't call him one, you are only taking his words out of context and misquoting him to further your own agenda.


You think Bin Laden was an unknown entity pre 9/11? :uhoh: 

I didn't realize the burden of proof in terms of calling someone a terrorist was - having to know and meet him/her lol

Pointing out his idiocy is not an 'agenda'. 

For what it's worth - while I think he's a douchebag, there are far more dangerous preachers on the net and in society.



GiannKall said:


> Imagine that there are AMERICANS that believe that 9 11 is a hoax lol.


There are Americans who believe the Sandy Hooks Elementary School shooting was a hoax by the anti-gun lobby to try to put pressure on politicians with respect to gun laws in the US.

If people want to be willfully blind...there isn't much anyone can do.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

GiannKall said:


> Imagine that there are AMERICANS that believe that 9 11 is a hoax lol.



Imagine a sexually craved bearded Muslim buffoon on dialysis living in a cave half way around the world who in his hatred for the west ordered through his state-light phone and laptop the creation of a 19 strong specialist Muslim flying aces group armed with box cutters to learn the maneuvering flying arts of the Boeing 757 to such a proficiency that in a matter of days they would be able to maneuver the planes into 90 degree turns, successfully penetrated one of the most heavily defended air spaces of the world, overpowering the passengers and militarily combat trained pilots on four commercial aircraft's before flying those planes widely off-course for over an hour without being molested by a single fighter interceptor, these 19 hijackers who were devout Muslim fundamentalists but also liked to drink alcohol, snort cocaine and live with pink haired strippers managed to knock down 3 buildings with 2 planes in New York while in Washington a Muslim flying ace who couldn't even handle a single engine assessment was able to maneuver the 757 into a 8 thousand foot descending 270 degree corkscrew turn while becoming exactly level with the ground hitting the pentagon at the budget analyst office, luckily the news anchor knew who did it in minutes, the pundits knew within hours, and the administration knew within a day.

Now Imagine what kind of an idiot you actually have to be to believe this fairy-tale of a story.



Russell said:


> You think Bin Laden was an unknown entity pre 9/11? :uhoh:



Are you blind?, I did say many of his statements on OBL were made pre 9/11 meaning back in the 90's when someone asked him a question on OBL, this is how he responded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

The universal truth is what an 'Indian says' 
New definition.


----------



## Russell

Waqkz said:


> Imagine a sexually craved bearded Muslim buffoon on dialysis living in a cave half way around the world who in his hatred for the west ordered through his state-light phone and laptop the creation of a 19 strong specialist Muslim flying aces group armed with box cutters to learn the maneuvering flying arts of the Boeing 757 to such a proficiency that in a matter of days they would be able to maneuver the planes into 90 degree turns, successfully penetrated one of the most heavily defended air spaces of the world, overpowering the passengers and militarily combat trained pilots on four commercial aircraft's before flying those planes widely off-course for over an hour without being molested by a single fighter interceptor, these 19 hijackers who were devout Muslim fundamentalists but also liked to drink alcohol, snort cocaine and live with pink haired strippers managed to knock down 3 buildings with 2 planes in New York while in Washington a Muslim flying ace who couldn't even handle a single engine assessment was able to maneuver the 757 into a 8 thousand foot descending 270 degree corkscrew turn while becoming exactly level with the ground hitting the pentagon at the budget analyst office, luckily the news anchor knew who did it in minutes, the pundits knew within hours, and the administration knew within a day.
> 
> Now Imagine what kind of an idiot you actually have to be to believe this fairy-tale of a story.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind?, I did say many of his statements on OBL were made pre 9/11 meaning back in the 90's when someone asked him a question on OBL, this is how he responded.


The NDTV quote is post 2003...

Wait, you're one of those loonies who thinks 9/11 was staged. Never mind.

I'm out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Russell said:


> The NDTV quote is post 2003...
> 
> Wait, you're one of those loonies who thinks 9/11 was staged. Never mind.
> 
> I'm out.



Based on critical analysis and facts, and critically analyzing both the official NIST investigation and thousands of independent physicists and architects, yes I do believe based on facts that 9/11 was staged.

Not my fault that you are intellectually handicapped to follow this route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Thank you Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Waqkz said:


> Based on critical analysis and facts, and critically analyzing both the official NIST investigation and thousands of independent physicists and architects, yes I do believe based on facts that 9/11 was staged.
> 
> Not my fault that you are intellectually handicapped to follow this route.


What in Gods name are you on about???

This is the FAQ from the NIST findings - https://www.nist.gov/el/faqs-nist-wtc-towers-investigation - Read it and educate yourself.

Nothing in it supports your conspiracy theory. Then again, this forum is full of conspiracies...there is always someone out to get 'you'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Russell said:


> He wants more proof of Al Qaeda and Bin Laden committing terrorism before calling them terrorist groups
> 
> He can shove his 'intellect' where the sun doesn't shine


Even Americans praised Osama pre-9/11; so I dont get the point you are trying to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

Good move now please ban RSS and VHP too all loser banned haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Russell said:


> What in Gods name are you on about???
> 
> This is the FAQ from the NIST findings - https://www.nist.gov/el/faqs-nist-wtc-towers-investigation - Read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Nothing in it supports your conspiracy theory. Then again, this forum is full of conspiracies...there is always someone out to get 'you'.



Here is just a little query for your little mind to think on, on question 8's answer did the NIST investigation made public the data they used to draw up the computer model used to explain the free fall collapse of building 7 (the one which wasn't hit by the plane)?

Or do we have to take the NIST investigation as gospel truth without it being peer reviewed by independent analysts?






NIST investigation has been thoroughly debunked, go look at both sides of the coin before making your opinion on mere statements.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Should have been done decades ago, anyways der aaye durust aaye.

If he gets jobless I can give him a proofreader position at my office considering his love for page no, verse no, header-footer, table of contents etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

9/11 was an inside job. Everyone with a brain and who isn't fed by mainstream media which BTW is funded by Governments and corporates know this.

This isn't just the 'Muslims' that suggest this, it's the engineers of Trade centre that said it too and were coincidentally found dead some point later, it's one of the administrators that also vouched that 9/11 be investigated and was found dead. So many people know this all over the world.


*1)* Nano Thermite was found in the dust at Ground Zero. Peer reviewed in the Bentham Open Chemical Physics Journal. ‘Niels Harrit’, ‘Thermite Bentham’, “The great thermate debate” Jon Cole, ‘Iron rich spheres’ Steven Jones, ‘Limited Metallurgical Examination (FEMA C-13, Appendix C-6)’. ‘Nano Tubes’

*2)* 1700+ Engineers and Architects support a real independent 9/11 investigation. Richard Gage, Founder. ‘Explosive Evidence’, ‘Blueprint for Truth’, ‘AE911′, ‘Toronto Hearings’, ‘Kevin Ryan’.

*3)* The total collapse of WTC 7 in 6.5 seconds at free fall acceleration (NIST admits 2.25 seconds). Larry Silverstein used the term “Pull it”. Steel framed high rise buildings have NEVER totally collapsed from fire or structural damage. Builidng 7 was not hit by a plane. ‘Building 7′, ‘WTC 7′.

*4)* Dick Cheney was in command of NORAD on 9/11 while running war games. ‘Stand down order’. “Of course the orders still stand, have you heard anything to the contrary?”. Norman Minetta testimony. “Gave order to shootdown Flight 93.”, ‘NORAD Drills’.

Oh and back to Zakir Naik, his approach might be blunt and straight, but he doesn't mess about. 

People like Trump are in the open engaging in hate speeches and its normalised, there's been a rise of violence in the country of 40%, where's the ban at?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

maroofz2000 said:


> Indian Defence News
> Tuesday, November 15, 2016
> By: NDTV
> 
> Source Link: CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controversial Islamist Preacher Zakir Naik's NGO 'Islamic Research Foundation' has been banned for five years. The government has asked the law enforcing Agencies to maintain a strict surveillance on the activities of all establishments of the organisation, sources said.
> 
> The non-profit was earlier placed under the "Prior permission category", which stopped it from receiving foreign funds without getting nod from the Central government.
> 
> Today's decision was taken by the cabinet committee on security after Mr Naik was found to deliver provocative speeches.
> 
> Police have already been filed criminal cases against Zakir Naik for allegedly inciting young men -- the action came after Bangladesh raised the issue with India following the terror attack on Dhaka's Holey Artisan Cafe last July. Bangladesh had accused him of making speeches that could have incited some of the terrorists.
> 
> During investigations, it was also found that his foundation was accepting dubious funding which is used to make Peace TV - an arm of the IRF - to air provocative programmes.
> 
> But the non-profit's registration under the Foreign Contribution Regulations Act was renewed inadvertently in September, which led to the suspension of a Joint Secretary and four other officials in the Home Ministry.
> 
> Mr Naik, who is said to be in Saudi Arabia, has refused to return to India this year.
> 
> The Islamic orator is banned in the UK and Canada for his hate speech against other religions. He is among 16 banned Islamic scholars in Malaysia.




I wonder what Owaisi has to say abt this ..


----------



## EasyNow

We don't have to discuss 9/11 to prove that Naik is trouble. 

He is hated by Shia for disrespecting ahle bait 
He is hated by Hindus for saying their books mention the prophet (among other things) 
He is hated by the West because he has defended bin laden several times on video. 

Even if obl is innocent, Naik said anyone who terrorises the terrorist (USA) has his support. Ie. He endorsed indiscriminate acts of terrorism just because the target is USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

The Accountant said:


> And where do u find hate in his speech ?


Just read Islam filled speeches.


Commander Keen said:


> FInally.......no more of his hate filled speeches and psuedo science.
> 
> FInally...a great move


Can anyone please relieve this saffron troll of his short but vile existence on pdf? 
@Khafee @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Why are Pakistanis concerned that an organization run by a Wahhabi preacher is banned in India? It's not like Pakistan doesn't have problems dealing with its extremists. I mean the Lal Masjid preacher is still loose. If you have so much concern for Zakir Naik, offer him asylum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

Waqkz said:


> Imagine a sexually craved bearded Muslim buffoon on dialysis living in a cave half way around the world who in his hatred for the west ordered through his state-light phone and laptop the creation of a 19 strong specialist Muslim flying aces group armed with box cutters to learn the maneuvering flying arts of the Boeing 757 to such a proficiency that in a matter of days they would be able to maneuver the planes into 90 degree turns, successfully penetrated one of the most heavily defended air spaces of the world, overpowering the passengers and militarily combat trained pilots on four commercial aircraft's before flying those planes widely off-course for over an hour without being molested by a single fighter interceptor, these 19 hijackers who were devout Muslim fundamentalists but also liked to drink alcohol, snort cocaine and live with pink haired strippers managed to knock down 3 buildings with 2 planes in New York while in Washington a Muslim flying ace who couldn't even handle a single engine assessment was able to maneuver the 757 into a 8 thousand foot descending 270 degree corkscrew turn while becoming exactly level with the ground hitting the pentagon at the budget analyst office, luckily the news anchor knew who did it in minutes, the pundits knew within hours, and the administration knew within a day.



Its a fact that Islamic terrorists attacked USA in 2001. But its also a fact that USA took advantage of these attacks to start wars that have nothing to do with terrorism. I find it extremely odd how the perpetrators of 9 11 are still not tried for their crimes. If i have arrested a terrorist responsible for thousands of deaths i would like to sentence him and execute him as soon as i could. Khalid Sheikh Muhammad and others are in jail for more than 10 years now and US still hasnt tried them. Why? What America fears?


----------



## pak-marine

cloud4000 said:


> Why are Pakistanis concerned that an organization run by a Wahhabi preacher is banned in India? It's not like Pakistan doesn't have problems dealing with its extremists. I mean the Lal Masjid preacher is still loose. If you have so much concern for Zakir Naik, offer him asylum.


Keep that baandar in your country we have enough in our plate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Sinnerman108 said:


> I wonder what Owaisi has to say abt this ..


What he barks hardly matters in his own state, I doubt it will have any impact in this decision taken by the central Gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Stag112 said:


> If Modi is terrorising the biggest terrorist Zakir Naik, he is following Islam...
> 
> ...as per Zakir Naik.


Lmao


----------



## marbella

he does not spread hate in all of his speeches. But yes sometimes he does. I've heard some molvis far more worse than him openly advising people to kill wajibulqatl.


----------



## Tiger Genie

Good riddance. Zakir Naik is such a blowhard who thinks he actually knows Vedic scriptures and starts reciting page numbers and line numbers at the drop of a hat. The irony is most Hindus haven't even read these scriptures so they used to get bamboozled by this nut. He was getting away with extremist preaching for too long under the Congress government but finally got his wings clipped now.


----------



## SQ8

Can't wait for him to go to court and say 
"According to the Indian constitution chapter 5, verse 36..."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFalcon

Not a big fan of Zakir Naik but he has only preached peace unlike the Shiv Sena, The RSS, and even the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Also

What has Zakir Naik got to so with Pakistan's strategic affairs?

He is an Indian citizen and nothing he does effects Pakistan at any major or minor scalr.

this matter belongs in the South Asia section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

So who's going to teach the kids real science now?


----------



## mdcp

Welcome to Pakistan


----------



## Ajayk

Well done to the Indian govt.
This guy is a fraud and did a lot of damage to the cause of Indian muslims.

But, his rambling were extremely funny, would have made a great comedian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arman Shakir

Hindus can't face the Truth, That's why they are banning him because Hinduism is a fake and own made religion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Munawar Khan

The Accountant said:


> And where do u find hate in his speech ?


You are truly delusional. You need help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Zakir Naik's speechers are hate filled just like many preachers. Because, hate is ingrained with the religious preachers especially the Islamic ones especially in a country like India with majority Hindus. These blind supporters of Zakir Naik or Ahmed Deedat and such personalities are so immersed in their religion and views that they can't even see the insensitivity! Remember, the Kuffar is here to stay. It's up to the Muslims to have tolerance and leave religious stigma about hatred for idol worshippers in a country like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

Arman Shakir said:


> Hindus can't face the Truth, That's why they are banning him because Hinduism is a fake and own made religion



He has been banned in the UK - because christianity is a fake and own made (sic) religion

He has been banned in Malaysia - because Islam is a fake and own made religion

Also we want him to teach us medicine, as he is qualified in the field. When it comes to religion however, we know he is wrong and hence we do not want him to teach us 2 +2 = 3 when we know the answer is 4. Would you let a teacher who says 2+2 =3 teach your many children?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Accountant

Munawar Khan said:


> You are truly delusional. You need help.


Hahaha ... f


Munawar Khan said:


> You are truly delusional. You need help.


Fals flag idetified ... a hindu indian with American flag and muslim name ...

By the way why do you think I am dillusioned ???

Someone claims that Zakir Naik speeches are hate speech ... i sinply ask where do u find hate in them ... kindly enlighten me ? whats dillusion in that ? or you yourself are dillusioned false flager?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Zakir Naik is a perfect exhibit to prove Schopenhauer's observation of Islam being the sorriest and saddest form of theism of them all.



mdcp said:


> Welcome to Pakistan




Good.

It would make Pakistanis even dumber than they usually are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

takeiteasy said:


> Zakir Naik's speechers are hate filled just like many preachers. Because, hate is ingrained with the religious preachers especially the Islamic ones especially in a country like India with majority Hindus. These blind supporters of Zakir Naik or Ahmed Deedat and such personalities are so immersed in their religion and views that they can't even see the insensitivity! Remember, the Kuffar is here to stay. It's up to the Muslims to have tolerance and leave religious stigma about hatred for idol worshippers in a country like India.



I agree with you later part that Hindus are to stay in India and in world and we muslims should accept that reality which some Muslims are not ...

Having said this can you please let me know how Zakir Naik is hate filled speeches when he is just trying to convince hindus and other non-muslims just by debates and sermons and not a single pinch of violence... Give me one instance where Zakir Naik in his speech promote violence ? Infact he is trying to convince with reference to books owned by non-muslims ...

Even if he put Islam aside and take Islam a secular group ,, isn't it his democratic right to debate to attract more people in his group ... If we go by your logic then even speeches of political parties should be banned as they are more hate filled and directly cursed there opponents and hit sensitivties of other parties ...

Atleast try to e honest to yourself ... Hate actions are one which your government did ... They don't agree with point of view of Zakir Naik they baned him ... This is against freedom of speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

The Accountant said:


> I agree with you later part that Hindus are to stay in India and in world and we muslims should accept that reality which some Muslims are not ...
> 
> Having said this can you please let me know how Zakir Naik is hate filled speeches when he is just trying to convince hindus and other non-muslims just by debates and sermons and not a single pinch of violence... Give me one instance where Zakir Naik in his speech promote violence ? Infact he is trying to convince with reference to books owned by non-muslims ...
> 
> Even if he put Islam aside and take Islam a secular group ,, isn't it his democratic right to debate to attract more people in his group ... If we go by your logic then even speeches of political parties should be banned as they are more hate filled and directly cursed there opponents and hit sensitivties of other parties ...
> 
> Atleast try to e honest to yourself ... Hate actions are one which your government did ... They don't agree with point of view of Zakir Naik they baned him ... This is against freedom of speech



Zakir Naik can always join PDF as a think tank or something and tell a welcoming audience how apostates should be killed or how Osama is only following Islam etc. It would be the prefect forum for him where intellectuals like you can appreciate his impeccable logic and may be a couple of kafirs might be able to publicly join his only true math class that teaches 2+2 =4. But India is a poor country where we do not have the luxury of having our young go astray and start developing ambivalent attitudes about terrorism, Co existence, charity etc (you as a pakistani should know what I am saying wink wink).

So we are only protecting our poor people who have more important things like secular education, jobs etc to achieve. When common Indians reach the material and intellectual level of PDF pakistani members, we will also appoint Zakir a think tank in India and then he can freely preach his intellectually superior logic for which we are not ready yet and are likely to misinterpret right now.


----------



## 90ArsalanLeo

Now lets see will he praise the indian constitution which he said gave all of religious freedom. india is RSS, india is Shiv Sena these people are at the grass root level they are common indians people not the superficial liberal & secular people which were in power before. india is showing its true colours now


----------



## majid mehmood

Stag112 said:


> He has been banned in the UK - because christianity is a fake and own made (sic) religion
> 
> He has been banned in Malaysia - because Islam is a fake and own made religion
> 
> Also we want him to teach us medicine, as he is qualified in the field. When it comes to religion however, we know he is wrong and hence we do not want him to teach us 2 +2 = 3 when we know the answer is 4. Would you let a teacher who says 2+2 =3 teach your many children?


can u just quote me the source where he said christianity and islam is fake


----------



## Stag112

majid mehmood said:


> can u just quote me the source where he said christianity and islam is fake



Q.E.D.

Folks, this was the point I was making about the logical rational prowess of followers of bullshyte artists and charlatans like Zakir Naik.

Hint : PDF, India bans ding bat thread, page four, post three that YOU FCKING THANKED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> But the attacker also liked some bollywood videos. Should bollywood be banned?


If bollywood encourages someone to bomb blast innocent then yes corrective actions will be taken.
Even Sanjay Dutt end up facing trial and jail terms when he was found linked with Mumbai attacks.


----------



## livingdead

should have been banned earlier.... he has been barred from entering UK...


----------



## Surya 1

GreenFalcon said:


> Not a big fan of Zakir Naik but he has only preached peace unlike the Shiv Sena, The RSS, and even the BJP



Hummmmmm Like may sunni maulvis, he is teaching peace and we show one example of his peaceful teaching in Bangladesh. Kindly take him to pakistan and he will teach peace to talibans and hence peace will prevail in pakistan.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Dr Zakir Naiks real story in Bangla


----------



## bipi@342

The Accountant said:


> And where do u find hate in his speech ?


In Kerala his school syllabus was having communal and hate material, police has registered case.


----------



## Banglar Bir

সমকামিতা নিয়ে ডাঃ জাকির নায়েক এইটা কি বললেন !!!






Dr zakir naik told the truth about Islamic law about prohibition of homosexuality as well as the scientific infidelity about the theory of homosexuality to be inherent or genetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bipi@342

http://m.indiatoday.in/story/kerala...ool-islam-islamic-state-content/1/785185.html


maroofz2000 said:


> Source Link: CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controversial Islamist Preacher Zakir Naik's NGO 'Islamic Research Foundation' has been banned for five years. The government has asked the law enforcing Agencies to maintain a strict surveillance on the activities of all establishments of the organisation, sources said.
> 
> The non-profit was earlier placed under the "Prior permission category", which stopped it from receiving foreign funds without getting nod from the Central government.
> 
> Today's decision was taken by the cabinet committee on security after Mr Naik was found to deliver provocative speeches.
> 
> Police have already been filed criminal cases against Zakir Naik for allegedly inciting young men -- the action came after Bangladesh raised the issue with India following the terror attack on Dhaka's Holey Artisan Cafe last July. Bangladesh had accused him of making speeches that could have incited some of the terrorists.
> 
> During investigations, it was also found that his foundation was accepting dubious funding which is used to make Peace TV - an arm of the IRF - to air provocative programmes.
> 
> But the non-profit's registration under the Foreign Contribution Regulations Act was renewed inadvertently in September, which led to the suspension of a Joint Secretary and four other officials in the Home Ministry.
> 
> Mr Naik, who is said to be in Saudi Arabia, has refused to return to India this year.
> 
> The Islamic orator is banned in the UK and Canada for his hate speech against other religions. He is among 16 banned Islamic scholars in Malaysia.


----------



## takeiteasy

bipi@342 said:


> In Kerala his school syllabus was having communal and hate material, police has registered case.


Zakir Naik is NOTHING when compared to what I've heard from local Mullah's. There are many radicalised ones especially the Salaffi groups. These preachers explicitly asks Sunni Muslims to segregate from the Kufr to save themselves from Shirk and Biddat. Say no to Christmas, no to Diwali, no wishes, never really make friendship with the Kufar, ...goes on. One psycho mullah even seen teaching "Toilet manners" to Muslims! (I don't want to explain it here) Then, the regular dose of the need for Spreading the deen by converting the unsuspecting Christians, Hindus etc and more venom against Corrupt Bible, Wrong Christians and The enemy who is Hindu as per scripts. The biggest problem is this religious immersed, brainwashed Sunnis are that they feel justified in their actions! (This is not to imply that ALL Muslims here are like that. May be a 20-30% are highly religious more so than even Pakistanis! Rest are silent supporters, Murtads disguised as religious etc etc). These bigots don't understand that this is 21st century and the religious madness and blind fervour is wrong. Recently, a local Sunni MLA from Communist party visited a temple as he's almost atheist and the FB Muslim friends many of them calling him Kafir for that!

Really, Two Nation Theory is at work. Muslims became blindly religious especially the poor and even middle class, and Hindus recently after RSS took over Hindu religion in India are a carbon copy of Sunni's in their violence and hatred for other religions and civilizations.


----------



## The Accountant

bipi@342 said:


> In Kerala his school syllabus was having communal and hate material, police has registered case.


Bro I haven't seen the material so I can't comment ... Have you seen it ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Articulate

Good move. Now if he steps in India, arrest the damned terrorist lover Naik.


----------



## jericho

maroofz2000 said:


> Source Link: CLICK HERE
> 
> The Islamic orator is banned in the UK and Canada for his hate speech against other religions. He is among* 16 banned Islamic scholars in Malaysia.*





-xXx- said:


> For the same reason he is banned in UK, Canada and *Malaysia*.





Stag112 said:


> He has been banned in Malaysia - because Islam is a fake and own made religion



pathetic news, no surprise since its an Indian source, the man is not banned in Malaysia and is in Malaysia at the moment, or at least was in late October/early November

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Unofficial: Peacetv: A Solution For Humanity*
10 hrs · 


PICTURE SPEAK EVERYTHING !





48 Comments
472 Shares







Bad News : Government Banned Zakir Naik's NGO(IRF) for 5 years.
Zakir: who talk only about peace.

"And those who disbelieved, said to their Messengers: "Surely, we shall drive you out of our land, or you shall return to our religion." So their Lord inspired them: "Truly, We shall destroy the Zalimun.

"And indeed, We shall make you dwell in the land after them. This is for him who fears standing before Me and also fears My Threat." 
[AL-Qur'an ch 14 Verse 13-14]

May Allah protect the Scholars of Islam & destroy the Enemies of Islam. Ameen Summa AMeen.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/…/story-Zep9fvIyQlrAvtTFACtPi…


----------



## Banglar Bir

*American Muslim*
6 hrs · 


3 women walking several kilometers on malaysian high way picking pieces of Qur'an scatered by enemies of islam. May Allah reward them. Aameen


----------



## Baba Google

Fireurimagination said:


> Page number so and so, para number so and so the government has said you got owned



nice move, permanent ban lagao iss per  I disagree with you ppl on so many levels but this time im with you 





PersonasNonGrata said:


> We don't have to discuss 9/11 to prove that Naik is trouble.
> 
> He is hated by Shia for disrespecting ahle bait
> He is hated by Hindus for saying their books mention the prophet (among other things)
> He is hated by the West because he has defended bin laden several times on video.
> 
> Even if obl is innocent, Naik said anyone who terrorises the terrorist (USA) has his support. Ie. He endorsed indiscriminate acts of terrorism just because the target is USA.



he is also hated by Brelvis (Pakistani Majority)



cloud4000 said:


> If you have so much concern for Zakir Naik, offer him asylum.



No sir, we're good, iss dhakkan ko apne paas hi rakhooo 



Oscar said:


> Can't wait for him to go to court and say
> "According to the Indian constitution chapter 5, verse 36..."



Sir g  maza kara dia , ab neend bari sakoon ki ayegi thank you


----------



## 911

Although i support this ban but ban by other countries shouldnt be a benchmark. Never seen people of any country say we ban this because India did so.


----------



## Sliver

The Accountant said:


> And where do u find hate in his speech ?





The Accountant said:


> He never preach violence ... nor does he says bad words about other religions ... infact he try to convince others with refernce to there own belief system ...



he had ridiculed other religions plenty of times. you can start another thread on this and I can give you plenty of proofs.


----------



## The Accountant

Sliver said:


> he had ridiculed other religions plenty of times. you can start another thread on this and I can give you plenty of proofs.



Havent he invited followers of other religions to debate ??? he provide fare chance to others to prove him wrong ... did he redicule without giving any logic or basis ? did he redicule other religions based on quran or based on what weitten in the persons own book ?

Brother just one argumennt to you ... just for a moment think that muslims are the right one just imagine ... and heaven and hell are for real ... so he is trying to convince you that you are going to the wrong direction and will end up in hell forever ... lets suppose if he you got convinced then who will be beneficiary ? he or you ? 

My bro even if you suppose islam is false and he is giving you wrong direction but still whatever he is asking will it have any benefit to him ? is he asking money or your time ? he believes in a concept and based on that concept he thinks that if you continue to follow other religion you will be doomed so he is trying to warn you ... if you dont like him just ignore him ...


----------



## Sliver

The Accountant said:


> Havent he invited followers of other religions to debate ??? he provide fare chance to others to prove him wrong ... did he redicule without giving any logic or basis ? did he redicule other religions based on quran or based on what weitten in the persons own book ?
> 
> Brother just one argumennt to you ... just for a moment think that muslims are the right one just imagine ... and heaven and hell are for real ... so he is trying to convince you that you are going to the wrong direction and will end up in hell forever ... lets suppose if he you got convinced then who will be beneficiary ? he or you ?
> 
> My bro even if you suppose islam is false and he is giving you wrong direction but still whatever he is asking will it have any benefit to him ? is he asking money or your time ? *he believes in a concept and based on that concept he thinks that if you continue to follow other religion you will be doomed so he is trying to warn you* ... if you dont like him just ignore him ...



so basically you say: "he has only ridiculed other religions because he thinks he is right and others are wrong" - the exact definition of a radical . IN this case - a radical Islamist.

@Kaka420 am i Wrong in that assumption? @WAJsal @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

Sliver said:


> so basically you say: "he has only ridiculed other religions because he thinks he is right and others are wrong" - the exact definition of a radical . IN this case - a radical Islamist.
> 
> @Kaka420 am i Wrong in that assumption? @WAJsal @waz



No I am not saying that ... Don't infer meaning of your own ... I am saying he invites people to debate and people come willingly with all the preparations ... With the intentions to prove him wrong ... With the intentions to redicule him but in the end he not only shows them how wrong your belief systems are but also from their very own literature ...

If someone sensitive to religion do not engage with him in debate and do not listen to him ... 

Why you calling him redical ? Is he eforcing something you ???

By this definition PDF forum is also redical as this very forum allows you to discuss any topics but within oversight of MODs and if mods thinks that you are doing something wrong then they can even ban you ,,, so would that be redical ??? no it would be not as you came by your own choice ,,, and you accepted to be monitored by mods .. similarly people engaging in debate with him get engaged by their own will knowing that they might be proven wrong ... so whats wrong in that ???


----------



## Sliver

The Accountant said:


> No I am not saying that ... Don't infer meaning of your own ... I am saying he invites people to debate and people come willingly with all the preparations ... With the intentions to prove him wrong ... With the intentions to redicule him but in the end he not only shows them how wrong your belief systems are but also from their very own literature ...
> 
> If someone sensitive to religion do not engage with him in debate and do not listen to him ...
> 
> Why you calling him redical ? Is he eforcing something you ???
> 
> By this definition PDF forum is also redical as this very forum allows you to discuss any topics but within oversight of MODs and if mods thinks that you are doing something wrong then they can even ban you ,,, so would that be redical ??? no it would be not as you came by your own choice ,,, and you accepted to be monitored by mods .. similarly people engaging in debate with him get engaged by their own will knowing that they might be proven wrong ... so whats wrong in that ???



you said he does not ridicule other religions or gods.
he does ridicule other religions and other gods and that creates communal tensions. and then you went into a tangent of "why he ridicules other gods/belief systems". by your argument, I can ridicule your belief system too.. and that too with sound logic. I am a full blooded atheist. and I know that religion is flawed (all religions). but that does not mean I would go about berating such ideas.

I am not banned here because I follow rules here. I understand the hurt people get and how important islam is for the people here. Similar thing someone as "learned" as Zakir Naik should know. - not to insult other religions, not to ridicule other peoples belief systems. if the law states that he should not do that - then he wil be banned (just like I would be banned in this forum).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Sliver said:


> you said he does not ridicule other religions or gods.
> he does ridicule other religions and other gods and that creates communal tensions. and then you went into a tangent of "why he ridicules other gods/belief systems". by your argument, I can ridicule your belief system too.. and that too with sound logic. I am a full blooded atheist. and I know that religion is flawed (all religions). but that does not mean I would go about berating such ideas.
> 
> I am not banned here because I follow rules here. I understand the hurt people get and how important islam is for the people here. Similar thing someone as "learned" as Zakir Naik should know. - not to insult other religions, not to ridicule other peoples belief systems. if the law states that he should not do that - then he wil be banned (just like I would be banned in this forum).



If you are athist then why bother about religion ... Go and chill and keep wasting your life by thinking that you are modified form monkey ... 

I am not rediculing you but telling you in simplest way your own beliec system ... If you thinks its rediculing then kindly review your belief system otherwise feel proud to be an improved form of monkey


----------



## Ajayk

I am completely against Fascist Hindu govt banning Zakir Naik.

They have taken away one of my greatest source of entertainment.

The 2+2 theory of Zakir Naik to explain why no temples are allowed in Saudi, is one of the greatest modern scientific achievements.

I will miss "Chapter 2 verse 6" monologue for any question hence forth.

What have you done BJP!!
What the hell have you guys done?!!!



Sliver said:


> you said he does not ridicule other religions or gods.
> he does ridicule other religions and other gods and that creates communal tensions. and then you went into a tangent of "why he ridicules other gods/belief systems". by your argument, I can ridicule your belief system too.. and that too with sound logic. I am a full blooded atheist. and I know that religion is flawed (all religions). but that does not mean I would go about berating such ideas.
> 
> I am not banned here because I follow rules here. I understand the hurt people get and how important islam is for the people here. Similar thing someone as "learned" as Zakir Naik should know. - not to insult other religions, not to ridicule other peoples belief systems. if the law states that he should not do that - then he wil be banned (just like I would be banned in this forum).



The universal golden rule is a most wondrous thing for humanity. If only we followed it.


----------



## Baba Google

Sliver said:


> so basically you say: "he has only ridiculed other religions because he thinks he is right and others are wrong" - the exact definition of a radical . IN this case - a radical Islamist.
> 
> @Kaka420 am i Wrong in that assumption? @WAJsal @waz



indeed he promotes a solid takfiri mindset and takfiri mindset has nothing to do with pure and real Islam (full stop)


----------



## Cherokee

Dude's a goof . Glad he was banned . Can't wait for same happening to yogi adityanath . 








Kaka420 said:


> indeed he promotes a solid takfiri mindset and takfiri mindset has nothing to do with pure and* real Islam (full stop)*



I have a problem here . Lets not define "real Islam" . your Islam is as real to you as is Zakir Naik's to his . Every person have his or her own flavor when it comes to religion .


----------



## Baba Google

Cherokee said:


> I have a problem here . Lets not define "real Islam" . your Islam is as real to you as is Zakir Naik's to his . Every person have his or her own flavor when it comes to religion .



im not talking about "my real Islam" here, "Takfir" is condemned by all major or minor schools (of thought) in Islam.


----------



## Cherokee

Kaka420 said:


> im not talking about "my real Islam" here, "Takfir" is condemned by all major or minor schools (of thought) in Islam.



All schools differ on takfir but no point on getting on debate here . My point is your experience of Islam is as valid as his .


----------



## Ajayk

Kaka420 said:


> im not talking about "my real Islam" here, "Takfir" is condemned by all major or minor schools (of thought) in Islam.



Let me put it this way.
For me, who is not a muslim, it makes little difference. Most of us have little knowledge of Islam. For most of 'us', the daily life of a muslim family itself is unknown, let alone understanding Quran or the various branches of Islam.

All we see is what the person who can shout the biggest and Zakir Naik happens to be one of the biggest shouters out there. Watching him shout things against Hinduism and Lakhs of muslims in the audience doing little to challenge his thought process, gives me little comfort.

It's something like Trump shouting against and thousands of his supporters cheering him on...I am sure you did not feel that secure or hopefu..


----------



## barbarosa

Kaka420 said:


> im not talking about "my real Islam" here, "Takfir" is condemned by all major or minor schools (of thought) in Islam.


Hindu are the real enemy of Islam,Allah Almighty has decided to finish this nation from the earth, other nations have some thinks about God,may be they have too but they have made some other sources instead of God.
Akbar ala abadi has said in his poetry regarding this nation about 200 years ago,
Raqeebon nay report lekhwai hay ja ja ke thanay main,
keh akbar nam leta hay khuda ka ess zamanay main.


----------



## Ajayk

barbarosa said:


> Hindu are the real enemy of Islam,Allah Almighty has decided to finish this nation from the earth, other nations have some thinks about God,may be they have too but they have made some other sources instead of God.
> Akbar ala abadi has said in his poetry regarding this nation about 200 years ago,
> Raqeebon nay report lekhwai hay ja ja ke thanay main,
> keh akbar nam leta hay khuda ka ess zamanay main.



Good luck with that


----------



## Sliver

The Accountant said:


> If you are athist then why bother about religion ... Go and chill and keep wasting your life by thinking that *you are modified form monkey* ...
> 
> I am not rediculing you but telling you in simplest way your own beliec system ... If you thinks its rediculing then kindly review your belief system otherwise feel proud to be an improved form of monkey



what happens when I ridicule your way of life then? a ban? a hurt sentiment? feeling of blasphemy? the kind of hurt you associate to your beliefs, you dont do that for other belief systems. which is exactly the reason for so much hatred floating around.

we are all modified monkeys. even you. even if you dont want to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba Google

Sliver said:


> what happens when I ridicule your way of life then? a ban? a hurt sentiment? feeling of blasphemy? the kind of hurt you associate to your beliefs, you dont do that for other belief systems. which is exactly the reason for so much hatred floating around.
> 
> we are all modified monkeys. even you. even if you dont want to believe.



Well they say being a baandar is better thn being a paidawaaar of incest...  no offence to any theist (im also a theist)


----------



## Pakistanisage

Dem!god said:


> Good move. Govt need to take more such bold steps.




Great move. Now the 250 million Muslims can realign their loyalties towards Pakistan. 
We definitely need some inside help from Indian Muslims.


----------



## I.R.A

The deadline of 2020 or 2021 or whatever it was is fast approaching, so many millions at hand to convert and brought back to the house ................... any serious competition to "Ghar Wapsi" obviously needs to be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajayk

User said:


> The deadline of 2020 or 2021 or whatever it was is fast approaching, so many millions at hand to convert and brought back to the house ................... any serious competition to "Ghar Wapsi" obviously needs to be eliminated.



Very appropriate step...go for it


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Freedom of speech the guy is a debator not a warrior , he already won the battle with out saying a word


----------



## I.R.A

Ajayk said:


> Very appropriate step...go for it




Depends on which side you stand ............. the one who is being brought back to the house or the one with Danda in his hand to bring you back to the house. So after him who is on the list of competitors to be wiped out?


----------



## MULUBJA

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Freedom of speech the guy is a debator not a warrior , he already won the battle with out saying a word


 
BD terrorist said they got inspiration from his speeches. In some time some attacker in pakistan may also say this. I will be liking to here this from you at that time.


----------



## Ajayk

User said:


> Depends on which side you stand ............. the one who is being brought back to the house or the one with Danda in his hand to bring you back to the house. So after him who is on the list of competitors to be wiped out?



I have no interest in taking sides in this moronic activity.
you can take all the sides and enjoy the game.


----------



## Jugger

Is he similar to Anjam Chaudary?
Well Anjam was banned in UK for supporting isis ideology and spreading hate.


----------



## I.R.A

Ajayk said:


> I have no interest in taking sides in this moronic activity.
> you can take all the sides and enjoy the game.



I am Pakistani ............ and all this banning and Ghar wapsi stuff is happening in India. The best I can do is be a spectator and that too a neutral one.


----------



## Ajayk

User said:


> I am Pakistani ............ and all this banning and Ghar wapsi stuff is happening in India. The best I can do is be a spectator and that too a neutral one.



In India you can go into any religion you want. The govt has no laws stopping this activity. I know the concept is alien to certain countries that kill other religious people in a state sponsored genocide.


----------



## Baba Google

MULUBJA said:


> In some time some attacker in pakistan may also say this. I will be liking to here this from you at that time.



I dont think he wud have any problem with that cuz mostly shias and sometimes brelvis and non muslims die in such attacks in Pakistan.


----------



## MULUBJA

Kaka420 said:


> I dont think he wud have any problem with that cuz mostly shias and sometimes brelvis and non muslims die in such attacks in Pakistan.


 
But when they will say they are inspired by Zakir naik, you will have the problems like you have with others who are inspired by other people.


----------



## Baba Google

MULUBJA said:


> But when they will say they are inspired by Zakir naik, you will have the problems like you have with others who are inspired by other people.



Sir, u missed the whole point of my post. But anyway... Cheers


----------



## MULUBJA

Kaka420 said:


> I dont think he wud have any problem with that cuz mostly shias and sometimes brelvis and non muslims die in such attacks in Pakistan.


 
ohhhhhh You are right. I misunderstood your post earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

ni8mare said:


> @waz @Oscar @WAJsal why this kind of insult to hindus are allowed all the time


 
Your complaint shall not be heard.


----------

